# Can I put a Snoway 26 on a Jeep



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

and make it work effectively?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I am sure you can. I have had 24 d's on a Cherokee and on a TJ. Limit to driveways. Trying to use it on bigger lots will abuse your Jeep and incur front end repairs. But for driveways is excellent. I would Google that combination and you will find several You tube video's.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bhmjwp;1916063 said:


> I am sure you can. I have had 24 d's on a Cherokee and on a TJ. Limit to driveways. Trying to use it on bigger lots will abuse your Jeep and incur front end repairs. But for driveways is excellent. I would Google that combination and you will find several You tube video's.


Of course you will need to build your own mount, maybe buy a 99100936 and a 99100892 and modify the 99100892 to work with the 99100936.

Since the plow weighs around 200 pounds more then the plow designed for the jeep I'd add a lot of counterweight.

Doesn't matter what kind of plowing you plan to do or what jeep model you have, it'll beat the jeep. Personally I'd add additional supports in the way of thruster arms extending to behind the front spring hangers. It will create a truss to help the jeep's frame deal with the extra weight hanging off the front frame horns.

Of course you will be solely liable in case of any liability situation if the jeep is newer than a 94 based on the restrictions and limitations of the FVMSSA.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

basher;1916829 said:


> Of course you will need to build your own mount, maybe buy a 99100936 and a 99100892 and modify the 99100892 to work with the 99100936.
> 
> Since the plow weighs around 200 pounds more then the plow designed for the jeep I'd add a lot of counterweight.
> 
> ...


I'll pass on the idea.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rick547;1916942 said:


> I'll pass on the idea.


IMO that's a good idea.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

basher;1916992 said:


> IMO that's a good idea.


That is why one should ask.

Thanks Basher! Your advice has always been one I heed. Thumbs Up


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

You don't say what Jeep... and what's wrong with a SW 22?
Look at the weight of the SW 22, then look at the weight of the 26.
Really isn't that much difference in weight.
I've ran a SW on a Suzuki Sammy... ran it hard for quite a few years. Only thing I broke is a clutch cable... about every 3 years. Like clockwork. I think the clutch lasted something like 10 years. Other than that, it worked very well. I did wish it was wider at times. Yes, I do run about 500lbs in the back.
Shoot, I've been toying around with the idea of putting a 26R on it.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Saw a SW 26 on Craigslist today at a good price. They seem to weight about the same as the sport duty boss plows. The 22 seems just a little too short to me. Anyone get a SW 26 on a TJ or JK yet? We have both style jeeps


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

According to their website, 22=285 lbs, 26R=590 lbs

I have a SUV-style blade (Western) that is 22" tall and added a piece of 2" thin wall square tube to the top for a little extra height. So, not hard to do if you need it.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

7'6" 26 471lbs
6' 8" 26 456lbs

6'8"" 22 275lbs
7'6" 22 285lbs

about 200lbs difference max.

You looked at the 26R (movable wings) he didn't say R...
Still, I'd do 590lbs...

Difference in 22" vs 26"... not that big of a deal. 4". And how deep do you think you will push? It's going to roll off the end anyway. I always wanted a wider plow. Having a short plow didn't bother me.

It's the mount that may be different. IDK
how much are you going to use the plow? your own drive and a few others, or plowing for hours and you are in a snowy NE state?
*Don't forget with a plow truck maintenance goes up.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Had a jeep with a 22. Added custom wings 7.5 to a 8.5. As basher points out you do need to build better thruster mounts. The stock ones will crack and the frame/body will twist. We caught it in time before the frame/body had issues but not before we had to do major welding on the mount holding the plow to the jeep.

Worked like a champ otherwise.


----------

